# just reppin **** for airlift and bagriders :)



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

c'mon kevin. you know it looks terrible


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i know. figured theyre might be a kid or two in here that think it looks cool tho


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

tried the mk4 forums? HA, sorry. looks dope though. new wheels are the shiznit


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

mk4 forums are weak right now. Air forums atleast is filled with dumped cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You know I love it.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

bagriders and airlift are the bees knees


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Brittany and I will be reppin' hard for bagriders and airlift at DATB in 2 weeks.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^me too! me too!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

see you there man, make sure you say hey. im really thinking about bagging my gfs jetta so id like to check out your car


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

car looks good man... loving the stance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ya'll are too nice.  

Brittany and Jeff, when are the TH lines going on? 

Btw Kevin and Jason, I used your pics in our MKIV forum thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...BAG-RIDERS-AIR-LIFT-MKIV-Air-Suspension-lt-lt 

Oh, and Kris, we are going to use a shot of your harli on the site if that's ok. :beer: :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

god maybe you should ask to use pictures next time... ahahah lol 


jk, 

hope things things keep going well for you will, you deserve it :beer:, there is a reason i will continue to order from you.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

01 said:


> god maybe you should ask to use pictures next time... ahahah lol
> 
> 
> jk,
> ...


 yea will keep it up, youre welcome to any pics of my car


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

all the cars look great


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Today 04:06 PM Quick reply to this message Edit / Delete #31 

hey dude, how do you like your airlifts.. i want to get em for my front, but the prices seem too good to be true.. 

have you hit any big pot holes, or anything rough with them on ?? the roads in nyc are terrible... 

thank you


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

they ride fantastic, these struts are the only ones with dampening adjustability, stiff and or soft at the turn of a knob. 

when low they feel like riding on B&G coilovers, and when lifted the feel pretty close to a OEM sport setup.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I have no problems with that  

I have a better picture:


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

01 said:


> they ride fantastic, these struts are the only ones with dampening adjustability, stiff and or soft at the turn of a knob.
> 
> when low they feel like riding on B&G coilovers, and when lifted the feel pretty close to a OEM sport setup.


 thanks for the info!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks for the info!!


 anytime.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

12 more sets of MKV XLs are on the way. Who wants a set?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

love the way the air lifts ride and the roads in our area are horrible to and they seem to take the abuse pretty well!

WILL- they should be done by next week making them on just in time for blowneuros... this has turned into one big head ache


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> WILL- they should be done by next week making them on just in time for blowneuros... this has turned into one big head ache


Powder coating issues are never fun. Post up some pics when the wheels are on!


----------



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

Im about to purchase a mk4 airlift kit. so the mk4 struts airlfit is selling is what you are running on your GLI? sorry noob to air i just want to make sure they go very low


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TR-dubz said:


> Im about to purchase a mk4 airlift kit. so the mk4 struts airlfit is selling is what you are running on your GLI? sorry noob to air i just want to make sure they go very low


Yes the GLI above is on the Air Lift MKIV struts and they go low as you can see above. For those wanting to lay the subframe on the ground, they won't quite get you there. 

Air Lift has a new, Extra Low version of the MKIV front struts coming out soon though :thumbup:


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Air Lift has a new, Extra Low version of the MKIV front struts coming out soon though :thumbup:


Any ETA? I want to order middle of July but I'll wait if it is relatively soon after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rawbdee said:


> Any ETA? I want to order middle of July but I'll wait if it is relatively soon after that.


I can only give my best estimate but I think they should be available in August. I think it would be worth waiting a few extra weeks.


----------



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

amazing information just went down. thank you will for the help :beer:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hold on guys...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


 bagged subaru's are the coolest


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Airlift + Bag Riders :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> bagged subaru's are the coolest


 You know it :laugh: 




gti.jon said:


> Airlift + Bag Riders :heart:


 :heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, Rali's car looks so good.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CULVER said:


> Wow, Rali's car looks so good.


I agree Chaz. And it's for sale :thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I agree Chaz. And it's for sale :thumbup:


FOR SALE?!

I'll give him payments


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

CULVER said:


> FOR SALE?!
> 
> I'll give him payments





[email protected] said:


>


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CULVER said:


> FOR SALE?!
> 
> I'll give him payments


Haha, I'll let him know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

One from the Bag Riders BBQ last year:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_RSL9327 by 3M0RT4L, on Flickr


_RSL9336 by 3M0RT4L, on Flickr


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

Airlift and Bag Riders


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vdub407 said:


> Airlift and Bag Riders


Beautiful. :heart:


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

Big thanks to *Bag Riders*, Rali, Will and John. You guys are the best (no ****). I know it's not a VW nor euro. Just thought I'd show :heart: to them guys.









and what's at back.










My very first air suspension set up. No experience and loads of questions. 100% built by me, took a while tho. Couldn't have done it w/o the help of Bag Riders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the :heart: Virgilio, send us more photos!


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good dude!


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^thanks boss.


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

soooo love this pic.










how i rep bag riders and accuair.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

toinkee69 said:


>


Nice plate frame


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

only company i go to for air suspension parts :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Virgilio :beer:

Here's a fun one from our local pro, Jim Davis.


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Was never a huge fan of accords, but that is pretty tight. Sits perfect on those wheels.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BAGRIDERS+AIRLIFT :heart:


03/13/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

no vtec 4me said:


> Was never a huge fan of accords, but that is pretty tight. Sits perfect on those wheels.


thanks. appreciate it.

got spotted by stickydiljoe aka joey.



toyotabb said:


> Heres a few more of your car looking great as always. Ill bring over the text Joey typed as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

it has transformed.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats a funny lookin passat


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

yep. sure is.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

toinkee69 said:


> it has transformed.


  :heart:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Amazing pics! I like it :heart: 





[email protected] said:


> :heart:


 Hey Will, check my PM and my new order.:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> Amazing pics! I like it :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just responded, sorry for the delay


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I just responded, sorry for the delay


  

No email and PM received 


Zhao.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

toinkee69 said:


> it has transformed.


 
Hi man, 

Nice car. 
Whats suspensions you are using on this?


----------



## toinkee69 (Jan 15, 2013)

LeonGtii said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Nice car.
> Whats suspensions you are using on this?


 thanks. i'm on airforce bags/strut.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> No email and PM received
> 
> 
> Zhao.


 Sorry Zhao, I forgot to hit SEND :facepalm:


----------

